
Review: HP improves its $200 laptop a lot, but it’s still a $200 laptop - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/review-hp-improves-its-200-laptop-a-lot-but-its-still-a-200-laptop/
======
bobby_9x
I've had 3 HP laptops over the years and will never buy another one. With each
one, within 8 or 9 months, various components would just go bad (sound card,
network card, even the screen).

One of my friends worked for HP a couple of years back and told me never to
buy HP computers. The quality control just wasn't there.

If I knew this had changed, I might consider buying one again.

~~~
bobby_9x
I guess an honest opinion of HP computers in a thread about HP computers is
grounds for down voting now?

